# Bad Android App Update



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

When I installed the update for the android app this morning, the app crashes on start-up. I tried uninstalling/re-installing the app but that didn't fix it.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Yup, same here.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

I updated this morning but never opened it. Just tried and it just perpetually crashes...

Samsung Galaxy Nexus i9250, Android 4.2


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Uninstall it then reinstall. Simple fix. Worked for me. 
Using it now.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> Uninstall it then reinstall. Simple fix. Worked for me.
> Using it now.


Yup. Working fine for me as well. Was going to try the uninstall/install thing earlier, but I saw that kiknwing had no luck with that.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

If the uninstall didn't work then (after uninstalling) reboot the phone then try installing it.


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

BubblePuppy;3137585 said:


> If the uninstall didn't work then (after uninstalling) reboot the phone then try installing it.


That worked, Thanks.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

kiknwing;3137597 said:


> That worked, Thanks.


Good. One other method that might work, before installing the update go into settings then into Apps, open the DBSTalk app and clear the data, then install the update. Don't know for sure if this will work but it might be another fix.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

I just cleared data without uninstalling and it finally worked. Tried just clearing cache but that did not help.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

trdrjeff said:


> I just cleared data without uninstalling and it finally worked. Tried just clearing cache but that did not help.


Worked for me. Thanks!


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

trdrjeff said:


> I just cleared data without uninstalling and it finally worked. Tried just clearing cache but that did not help.


Thanks for the correction....I corrected my post.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

New update now available. It doesn't fix the FCs. Install, clear data in Settings, Apps, DBSTalk app. That fixed it except for the fact I couldn't log in. I did have a Titanium backup so I restored data only. Now it seems to work fine.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Yep same but I was able to just log in again without issue after clearing data


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

trdrjeff;3139003 said:


> Yep same but I was able to just log in again without issue after clearing data


Interesting that you could log in after clearing data yet I couldn't. I guess the bug fixes didn't. It's nice that there are various ways to circumvent the bevy of bugs this update is infested with. 
The developers should learn from Directv and DBSTalk and start a CE program for the app before releasing it to the public.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

BubblePuppy;3138933 said:


> New update now available. It doesn't fix the FCs. Install, clear data in Settings, Apps, DBSTalk app. That fixed it except for the fact I couldn't log in. I did have a Titanium backup so I restored data only. Now it seems to work fine.


Yup another update on the 30th and still get the FC... Had to clear data to work again, though I had no login issues.

I will say I had to refresh the section I was on after logging in as the login buttons were still present.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Sgt. Slaughter;3139190 said:


> Yup another update on the 30th and still get the FC... Had to clear data to work again, though I had no login issues.
> 
> I will say I had to refresh the section I was on after logging in as the login buttons were still present.


Yea, first update introduced the issue and the second update with "bug fixes" didn't fix the issue. At least there are ways to circumvent the problem and make the app usable.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

BubblePuppy;3139240 said:


> Yea, first update introduced the issue and the second update with "bug fixes" didn't fix the issue. At least there are ways to circumvent the problem and make the app usable.


Yes. At least there is a workaround and also that I don't have too many favoritied forums that I have to re add.... Don't like mixing data bw app versions myself.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Maybe it's time they just abandon this app and let Tapatalk take care of it.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

SPACEMAKER;3139486 said:


> Maybe it's time they just abandon this app and let Tapatalk take care of it.


The powers of this forum have said that will not happen, so there is no point to continue to beat that dead horse.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

BubblePuppy;3139551 said:


> The powers of this forum have said that will not happen, so there is no point to continue to beat that dead horse.


They are obviously having a hard time getting this app right so it may be time for them to rethink their position and let someone with more experience and a better platform take over.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Until Vb (InternetBrands) bought Forum Runner, we never had such issues. Forum Runner was always much better than Tapatalk. Now with them calling the shots...well, it's not been the same story. 

Seeing we just renewed the licence for over $300 for the dedicated app, I am hard pressed to make a change currently to another provider at this time. 

Thanks


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

App has been updated again. FC and login fixes. Works fine now.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

I have a question about using the android forum app:

How do I get to the chat room using the app? I tried last Friday night but couldn't figure it out.

TIA for your help.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I have to use the address and type it into the browser.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Correct. Chat.dbstalk.com is the address


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Ok. I tried that but my razr maxx said I had too many tabs open so it wouldn't allow it. I guess I'll have to stick to my ipad or PC.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Correct. Chat.dbstalk.com is the address


Oops, I was going to double check the address before posting it and go side tracked.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Never mind, it works with Firefox but not the native browser. Thanks for the help guys.


----------

